# A better pic of lulu at the show yesterday



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

My friend emailed me this pic earlier, she looked soo cute, i thought you all might like it x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww she is beautiful Jen  x*


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

oh thanks, i love her big fat cheeks lol:biggrin5:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

She is a beautiful girl, her colouring is lovely.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She's beautiful! Just one question - does she like lying in her litter tray? lol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> She's beautiful! Just one question - does she like lying in her litter tray? lol


Yes shes always in it lol. i dont know why? do your do it too? x


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

She gorgeous hun xx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awww she's gorgeous..


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Yes shes always in it lol. i dont know why? do your do it too? x


I use a covered one at home. Don't show as yet - but maybe in the future sometime :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> I use a covered one at home. Don't show as yet - but maybe in the future sometime :001_rolleyes:


She doesnt do it at home thank god, just at the shows.

Once you go to one you will be hooked, its so addictive, lol


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hiya JEN...she really is a gorgeous cat, a real credit to you hon, 
and as for sitting in the litter trays , my Raggies do the very same thing when they are at shows, ive no idea why they do this but at the shows when you walk around you see so many cats sat in litter lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes beautiful, and she looks very relaxed to,


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

raggs said:


> hiya JEN...she really is a gorgeous cat, a real credit to you hon,
> and as for sitting in the litter trays , my Raggies do the very same thing when they are at shows, ive no idea why they do this but at the shows when you walk around you see so many cats sat in litter lol


Thanks chris, maybe they asociate the smell of the litter with home or something? Its very strange, but whatever makes them happy.

Iam soooo looking forward to the supreme, ive even made my pin board, gave me blisters!

do you have any special grooming preperation for your raggies, with mine its a quick brush , very easy


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i always see cats in their trays at shows. luckily my siamese sleep in their nests i make them.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> i always see cats in their trays at shows. luckily my siamese sleep in their nests i make them.


They are a work of art those beds you make, did someone show you how?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lol i don't make the fancy ones that some people do. leave that to the die hard people! i just roll up a white blanket and tuck it together to make a round nest with another blanket underneath. Mine seem to like just that. I agree some of them are works of art lol. I can't be bothered with all those blankets!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done JEN im sure the blisters were worth it hon, as for preparing our cats, well nothing special really Sue grooms them a few times every day and our one lad loves to be groomed so its so easy with him other than the obvious like keeping ears clean and his eyes fresh thats about it really.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Gorgeous girlie! She obviously knows that sitting in one's litter tray is so the "in" thing darlings


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

What a sweetie, if i ever branch out to another breed, it definatly will be a selkirk, there so adorable.

Is he classed as white?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> What a sweetie, if i ever branch out to another breed, it definatly will be a selkirk, there so adorable.
> 
> Is he classed as white?


He and Lulu would make lovely curly babies 

If you ever do fancy one Jen just yell - I love going curly kitten shopping!

Unfortunately no he isn't white  He was registered as a red tipped silver and his eyes are starting to turn a gorgeous orange but as his tipping is coming through it looks like he might be a red tabby tipped silver as his tipping is coming in stripes!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO want your cat. I really need a short haired selkirk :biggrin:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Soupie said:


> He and Lulu would make lovely curly babies
> 
> If you ever do fancy one Jen just yell - I love going curly kitten shopping!
> 
> Unfortunately no he isn't white  He was registered as a red tipped silver and his eyes are starting to turn a gorgeous orange but as his tipping is coming through it looks like he might be a red tabby tipped silver as his tipping is coming in stripes!


I have to agree , they would make lovely babies
I have thought about putting her to a selkirk, but she is a b blood group, are they tryong to keep them As A's?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> I SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO want your cat. I really need a short haired selkirk :biggrin:


He is in demand - a certain Russian Billionaire wanted him! 

Selkirks come in A or B form Jen - not sure what he is as I didn't buy him to breed. I know some breeders have done successful cross blood group matings.

I do know a stunning lilac longhair which is being imported soon by Tricia Palmer of Tishkabar


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Soupie said:


> He is in demand - a certain Russian Billionaire wanted him!
> 
> Selkirks come in A or B form Jen - not sure what he is as I didn't buy him to breed. I know some breeders have done successful cross blood group matings.
> 
> I do know a stunning lilac longhair which is being imported soon by Tricia Palmer of Tishkabar


Ill keep that in mind, Iam only on my 3rd litter of british and dont know a whole lot about the selkirks yet, i think i need to do some more homework

i was speaking to someone at a show recently, they put B girls to A boys and then take the kittens away for the 1st 24hrs, seems like there dicing with death to me. Id rather put like to like myself.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Ill keep that in mind, Iam only on my 3rd litter of british and dont know a whole lot about the selkirks yet, i think i need to do some more homework
> 
> i was speaking to someone at a show recently, they put B girls to A boys and then take the kittens away for the 1st 24hrs, seems like there dicing with death to me. Id rather put like to like myself.


Always best ....

You MUST have some curly cuddles at the Supreme


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Soupie said:


> Always best ....
> 
> You MUST have some curly cuddles at the Supreme


Definatly, i will be coming to find you

You MUST HAVE some straight snuggles from my cat too lol


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Definatly, i will be coming to find you
> 
> You MUST HAVE some straight snuggles from my cat too lol


Most definitely!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

To you both Lulu and Jen,a beautiful lady


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

lovely baby...I sooooo want to sink my fingers in her fur


----------

